# 12 Surprising Facts About Cheating



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

12 Surprising Facts About Cheating | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine

Certainly no surprise to me.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

No surprise here either. I can say though, that #8 can go for woman as well. Regret was in IC during her affair. Oddly enough, she never confided her affair to the counselor. What did he do to help? Well, he bought into her "issues" with me and basically helped her load up the ammo against me. She has acknowledged how horrible that was now. Lots of regret. Hence her screen name.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

A year ago some of those facts would've surprised me. Now, they seem like common sense.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah...no surprises in the content itself. Just a bit disturbing that, despite #6 acknowledging that women are just as prone to cheating as men (and theirs tends to be more dangerous, to use the article's own word), that the rest of the points are written assuming that the cheater is a man.

These same points can be (and have been) written in a gender-neutral way. When articles like this are written in a gender-specific way, it just irks me.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Grayson said:


> Yeah...no surprises in the content itself. Just a bit disturbing that, despite #6 acknowledging that women are just as prone to cheating as men (and theirs tends to be more dangerous, to use the article's own word), that the rest of the points are written assuming that the cheater is a man.
> 
> These same points can be (and have been) written in a gender-neutral way. When articles like this are written in a gender-specific way, it just irks me.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

However, keep in mind that this article appeared in 'Woman's Day' and was written by a woman. Therefore, the target audience were females.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Grayson said:


> Yeah...no surprises in the content itself. Just a bit disturbing that, despite #6 acknowledging that women are just as prone to cheating as men (and theirs tends to be more dangerous, to use the article's own word), that the rest of the points are written assuming that the cheater is a man.
> 
> These same points can be (and have been) written in a gender-neutral way. When articles like this are written in a gender-specific way, it just irks me.


Most of the gender debates just spin wheels and create lots of smoke, hard to really get 'somewhere'.

I think it is always going to be difficult for a betrayed spouse or partner, regardless of their sex to see anything other than their spouses gender as the more responsible for such acts.

And personally, I think it's going to take a while for women to accept point #6.

Sad part is, of all of the individuals that I know that have committed adultery, none of them ever would have believed themselves capable.

Everyone is capable. Not everyone makes the choices that make infidelity more probable.

Focusing on ourselves, and strengthening, or ending, the relationships we are already committed to, put us in the less probable camp.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Everyone is capable.


Most frightening sentence ever because of it's harsh reality.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Fact #6: Women cheat just as much as men, and their affairs are more dangerous.

I think this one isn't as well understood, except maybe for here. It is far more devistating to a family when the woman cheats. I tried to bring this up once in a thread here but was flamed viciously by women who thought I was giving men an out for cheating. When a wife/mother detaches from the family, the effects are crippling to children. (My childhood experience talking)


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

The one point about online emotional cheating being the worst type of infidelity felt "unfinished"- I know they gearing it as "If your women does this, then she is checked out....but what about men who do that? 

In my case he wasn't checked out, he was enthralled with the "storyline" they created...

Still a interesting read. 

I think the last point is something worth remember, "It's not your fault, it's something wrong with them"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

More often than not, the cheating wife will attempt to justify that an EA is "not cheating" and that only a PA is; and greatly saying that the PA is only a by-product of a long-standing EA.

Sad fact of the matter is that the EA's often incrementally do so much more damage than the PA ever does!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Most frightening sentence ever because of it's harsh reality.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess I had the unusual case. "Facts" 1 through 5 weren't true there. But then, I've been (most likely) dealing with a sociopath. When it comes to cheating, nothing is surprising.


----------

